# Egg share & BMI over 30/long cycles



## loopy12 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi.
I've heard that some clinics will consider you for egg-share even if your BMI is over 30.  Has anyone been in this position and where did they go and was it a problem?
I've lost 2.25 stone but need to lose another stone to stone and a half to get my BMI under 30 and am really struggling with it.
Is it not enough that we have to suffer the rollercoaster of IVF without the nightmare of losing weight too!
Obviously I realise that it would be better to weigh less before getting pregnant, but have failed to lose even a single pound in the last two months, despite all efforts  

The other thing is I have very long cycles - 65-80 days.  I spoke to my nearest private clinic and was told it 'might not be a problem', but has anyone here done egg-share even though they have long/irregular cycles, and if so, how do they get around it with matching you up to a recipient??

I really want to do egg-share, and am doing everything in my power to ensure I meet the criteria - my weight being the biggest issue...
We have been told we do need IVF, possibly even ICSI.  My cycles are an issue, but DH also has low morpholgy and count so we're going to have to go down this route anyway, so why not help someone else too.  I'm 28, my FSH levels were good (3.7) and I seem to meet all the other criteria too apart from my weight.  My long cycles don;t seem to be due to PCOS either (LH/FSH ratio normal, testosterone normal, u/s scan normal)...

Anyway, thanks in advance for any info!
L.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello,

I done egg sharing before, and plan to do it again in the hopefully not so far future.  When I first approached my clinic for egg sharing, my BMI was above 30, and I had about a stone and a half to loose so  i  could get under it.... Anyway, I went for my initial appointment with my BMI above, and the whole process took about 4 months for all the tests etc to be done anyway, and as I was fine apart from my weight, I lost the weight I needed to before I started treatment.  Most clinics are fine about this....  so really I don't think you've got anything to worry about as 4 months is plenty fot time to loose any weight needed!!!  
I know loosing weight isn't easy, but I found that with having a reason for doing it (e.g. having IVF and ultimately having my ds), it was easy! 
As for the irregular cycles, I can't imagine that it would be a problem, but you would have to ask your clinic.
Have you found a clinic yet that do egg sharing  If not do a search at www.hfea.gov.uk
As you might need ICSI, you normally find you have to pay a suppliment for this as well... each clinic is different in what they ask you to pay for, so it's good to get this clear with the clinic before you go any further....  I know Bourn Hall clinic, include ICSI in the egg sharing fee regardless of whether you need it or not which is nice, as soime clinics can charge up to £1000 just for this.
Anyway... good luck!!!!  Im sure your be fine!  You have never had a better reason!!!!  
Helen


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Ya

My BMI was 37 when I went for my initial egg share app.  I think my hospital wanted a BMI of less than 35 for egg share but the consultant was willing to go ahead anyway as I was still quite young.  By the time I actually did the egg share cycle I had got my BMI down to 33 anyway.

As I have PCOS my cycles are always irregular ie between 21 and 68 days apart so there's no need to worry about that either.

I got a BFP (Big Fat Positive) on my first Egg Share attempt so am living proof that the 'more rounded and curvey' lady can get a good response.

Good luck.


----------

